# PCs or PCS or PC's



## annettehola

Hi,

  I need to know how you'd WRITE abbreviations in the plural.

We are having a discussion about it in my company, and I say:

The plural of PC is PCs.

It is not PCS nor is it PC's. Because: PCS is another abbreviation altogether and PC's is the possessive form.

I say: I have a TV. You have 2 TVs. 

What would you say?

Annette


----------



## Alundra

annettehola said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I need to know how you'd WRITE abbreviations in the plural.
> 
> We are having a discussion about it in my company, and I say:
> 
> The plural of PC is PCs.
> 
> It is not PCS nor is it PC's. Because: PCS is another abbreviation altogether and PC's is the possessive form.
> 
> I say: I have a TV. You have 2 TVs.
> 
> What would you say?
> 
> Annette


 
Si te sirve de algo:

Yo siempre digo PC's y TV's

Alundra.


----------



## annettehola

No estoy de acuerdo contigo en esto.
Annette


----------



## diegodbs

Alundra said:
			
		

> Si te sirve de algo:
> 
> Yo siempre digo PC's y TV's
> 
> Alundra.


 
Según la DRAE, el plural de las siglas se construye haciendo variar la palabra que las acompaña.
Es decir: dos PC, tres TV, los PC, etc. No existe en español la construcción   's para formar el plural.


----------



## Alundra

annettehola said:
			
		

> No estoy de acuerdo contigo en esto.
> Annette


 
Me parece muy bien.



			
				Diegobs said:
			
		

> Según la DRAE, el plural de las siglas se construye haciendo variar la palabra que las acompaña.
> Es decir: dos PC, tres TV, los PC, etc. No existe en español la construcción 's para formar el plural.


 
Yo he dicho como lo escribo yo siempre, no sé lo que dice *el DRAE*

Alundra.


----------



## Alundra

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Según la DRAE, el plural de las siglas se construye haciendo variar la palabra que las acompaña.
> Es decir: dos PC, tres TV, los PC, etc. No existe en español la construcción 's para formar el plural.


 
Diego, tu cuando quieres escribir que tienes que ver algún PC para comprarte y quieres decir que has visto varios PC's ¿Cómo lo dices?

Alundra.


----------



## annettehola

Look, guys, the thing is this: In Eng. you say "I have 4 PC*s*." I mean to say, that there is a plural form in the spoken version.

I am asking: How to *write *that ?

Annette


----------



## Alundra

annettehola said:
			
		

> Look, guys, the thing is this: In Eng. you say "I have 4 PC*s*." I mean to say, that there is a plural form in the spoken version.
> 
> I am asking: How to *write *that ?
> 
> Annette


 
Annette, ya te he dicho como yo lo escribo, y creo que la mayoría de la gente española que conozco, aunque no sea correcto lo escribe como yo.

Si no estás de acuerdo, eso ya es otra cosa.

Alundra.


----------



## annettehola

Alundra, eventhough you knew a billion people who were able to write something incorrect, that would not interest me much, for I am looking for the correct version. In written form.
Annette


----------



## diegodbs

Alundra said:
			
		

> Diego, tu cuando quieres escribir que tienes que ver algún PC para comprarte y quieres decir que has visto varios PC's ¿Cómo lo dices?
> 
> Alundra.


 
Lo digo como tú: "he visto varios pecés". Pero a la hora de escribirlo no hay que hacerlo así.


----------



## Alundra

annettehola said:
			
		

> Alundra, eventhough you knew a billion people who were able to write something incorrect, that would not interest me much, for I am looking for the correct version. In written form.
> Annette


 
You asked me *How you write it*

I'm sorry you don't like it.

Alundra.


----------



## Alundra

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Lo digo como tú: "he visto varios pecés". Pero a la hora de escribirlo no hay que hacerlo así.


 
De acuerdo... yo sólo dije como yo y muchísima gente que conozco lo escribe... nunca lo ví escrito  Pecés

Supongo que a partir de ahora, intentaré poner pecés, pero escrito es que se ve hasta feo...  

Alundra.


----------



## annettehola

I asked:"What would you say?" Translate it:"Vosotros."

It would be very helpful to hear from an English speaking person on this theme now if poss.

Thanks.

Annette


----------



## diegodbs

Alundra said:
			
		

> De acuerdo... yo sólo dije como yo y muchísima gente que conozco lo escribe... nunca lo ví escrito Pecés
> 
> Supongo que a partir de ahora, intentaré poner pecés, pero escrito es que se ve hasta feo...
> 
> Alundra.


 
Perdona Alundra, creo que me he expresado mal. He querido decir que aunque todos decimos "he visto varios pecés", si lo tienes que escribir habría que poner "he visto varios PC" según la DRAE. Perdón por la confusión.


----------



## Alundra

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Perdona Alundra, creo que me he expresado mal. He querido decir que aunque todos decimos "he visto varios pecés", si lo tienes que escribir habría que poner "he visto varios PC" según la DRAE. Perdón por la confusión.


 
Entonces, he de suponer que tú escribes así: he visto varios PC ¿no?

Alundra.


----------



## Alundra

annettehola said:
			
		

> I asked:"What would you say?" Translate it:"Vosotros."
> 
> It would be very helpful to hear from an English speaking person on this theme now if poss.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Annette


 
De acuerdo, ya edité mi mensaje.


----------



## diegodbs

annettehola said:
			
		

> I asked:"What would you say?" Translate it:"Vosotros."
> 
> It would be very helpful to hear from an English speaking person on this theme now if poss.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Annette


 
I've found this:
http://www.wsu.edu/~brians/errors/acronyms.html


----------



## Alundra

diegodbs said:
			
		

> I've found this:
> http://www.wsu.edu/~brians/errors/acronyms.html


 
Así no contestas a mi pregunta.
De todas formas, imagino que contestarás que tu escribes siempre PC, claro... me gustaría saber si alguien más del foro escribe habitualmente PC's como yo... o es que soy un bicho raro...  

Alundra.


----------



## annettehola

Thanks a lot for your help, Diegodbs. It was helpful. I now see there are two forms.

Alundra, couldn't you start another thread on your own theme - to know whether other people write abbreviations your way? I think you have been removing focus to suit your own purposes instead of having been helpful in this thread.

Annette


----------



## Masood

annettehola said:
			
		

> Alundra, eventhough you knew a billion people who were able to write something incorrect, that would not interest me much, for I am looking for the correct version. In written form.
> Annette


Hi Annette:
I definitely write *PCs*. The use of the *'s* (though very common) is incorrect.
Masood.


----------



## gisele73

Masood said:
			
		

> Hi Annette:
> I definitely write *PCs*. The use of the *'s* (though very common) is incorrect.
> Masood.



Exactly, because the* 's* indicates possession.


----------



## annettehola

Masood: Thanks. I have been thinking so all along. Now I am sure.
Annette


----------



## annettehola

Encontré un libro de estilo en nuestra biblioteca aquí. Segúnlo la regla y la definición es:

La sigla es la representación de un grupo de palabras por medio de una letra inicial o de un grupo de iniciales... 
Las siglas se escriben:

· en mayúsculas,

· sin espacios en medio,

· sin puntos, y

· sin ningún acento gráfico.


· carecen de plural (éste puede indicarse mediante las palabras que las acompañen: “los CD-ROM”, “las ONG”).

Ya es evidente, no?
Esa regla aplica para español como para inglés.

Annette




Mod note: quotation shortened for copyright compliance. Please give source and limit quotations to 4 sentences. Thanks, Cuchu.


----------



## shenley

annettehola said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I need to know how you'd WRITE abbreviations in the plural.
> 
> We are having a discussion about it in my company, and I say:
> 
> The plural of PC is PCs.
> 
> It is not PCS nor is it PC's. Because: PCS is another abbreviation altogether and PC's is the possessive form.
> 
> I say: I have a TV. You have 2 TVs.
> 
> What would you say?
> 
> Annette


I've often been faced with this problem. My definitive (for me) solution is: PCs.


----------



## Mei

Alundra said:
			
		

> Así no contestas a mi pregunta.
> De todas formas, imagino que contestarás que tu escribes siempre PC, claro... me gustaría saber si alguien más del foro escribe habitualmente PC's como yo... o es que soy un bicho raro...
> 
> Alundra.


 
Hola,

No sé porque nadie dice nada.... quiero decir que aunque esté mal escrito yo siempre lo he puesto así: PC's, CD's y no sé de nadie que lo escriba bien, o al menos no me he fijado cosa que sí haré a partir de ahora. Me quedo con PCs... pecés me suena muy mal también.

Bicho raro? Creo que debemos compartir ese "titulo"....  

Mei


----------



## annettehola

Yo tambien. Porque *esta mal dicho.*
Annette


----------



## belén

annettehola said:
			
		

> Yo tambien. Porque *esta mal dicho.*
> Annette



¿Tú también qué?

Belén


----------



## annettehola

Yo también pienso q la gente q quiere escribir PC's en lugar de usar la forma correcta, merece compartir el titulo "bicho raro." 
Annette


----------



## belén

annettehola said:
			
		

> Yo también pienso q la gente q quiere escribir PC's en lugar de usar la forma correcta, merece compartir el titulo "bicho raro."
> Annette



Evidentemente, Mei y Aludra hablaban en tono distendido, no creo que te tengas que regocijar en su comentario.


----------



## annettehola

I wouldn't have if you hadn't asked me. 
I leave this thread now. I got the information I was looking for. 
I can relax elsewhere.
Annette


----------



## fenixpollo

Annette, this is a huge confusion for most English speakers, too.  My style manuals say that both are used, while PCs is the most grammatically correct (for the reasons you stated).  

However, what about if you want to abbreviate your two Sony Playstations.  Do you say "I have 2 PSs."?  Many people add the apostrophe as a visual separator between the abbreviation the plural.

Hope this helps.


----------



## annettehola

Interesting, Fenix. In the case of a plural abbreviation ending in 'S' I think I would perhaps consider adding an 'e' in between the last letter in the abbreviation and the plural indication.
Like this: I have 2 PSes.
How does it look to you? I am not totally convinced by my own argument. It looks somehow..weird.
Annette


----------



## fenixpollo

Extremely weird.  Good for Spanish, though.  I like the idea, because it would follow the rule of pluralizing surnames that end in "s."

Now that LOTR is popular, though, it sounds like Smeagol is talking about computers ("filthy hobbitses!"  "filthy PCes!")  Somehow it doesn't sound right.

I must confess that, while I stick to the rule of _PCs_, I will sometimes add an apostrophe if I think that my audience isn't sufficiently, how do you say... grammatically inclined to understand that it's a plural and not a three-letter abbreviation (PCS).


----------



## annettehola

Wauw! Heureka! I think I found the solution! Listen here: It's *a question of pronunciation, nothing more, nothing less!* Don't you see? 
You say PCs, and so you write PCs. Finito. There is nothing more to it than that. You don't say PC*e*s, so you don't write it that way either.
If you did pronunce the 'e' in spoken language, you would also write it.

And now we have 2 themes in this thread. The above one which I now consider solved, and the one about the apostrophe. Both themes have been brought to a satisfactory conclusion.

Annette


----------



## alebron

Hay una variante en cuanto a siglas correspondientes a plurales de la que no se ha hablado en este hilo: la de repetir letras. Por ejemplo: RRHH para Recursos Humanos.


----------



## annettehola

How true, alebron! But I tell you the reason why now: My question was about abbreviations in the English language. I understand, that repetitions used in abbreviations (RRHH, EEUU..etc) are a Spanish speciality, and that you use it to indicate the plural. I really like it, because it solves the problem of plural abbreviations. But it's not used in English, unfortunately.
Annette


----------



## fenixpollo

Entonces, alebron, ¿se puede abreviar "PC" como PPCC?


----------



## belén

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Entonces, alebron, ¿se puede abreviar "PC" como PPCC?



Hola,

No, porque sólo se pueden abreviar con doble inicial las palabras que ya sean plurales en el original sin abreviar:

Su*s* Majestade*s* : SSMM
Recurso*s* Humano*s*: RRHH
Relacione*s* Pública*s*: RRPP


----------



## annettehola

That was one explanation. Here is another: That it is not possible because PC is an English abbreviation. To write PPCC would, I believe, only make sense to those Spaniards that knew beforehand that the context was about computers. To all others it would make only nonsense.
Annette


----------



## annettehola

No, one more thing: You write EEUU for "la union europea." 
Is that an exception, then?


----------



## belén

annettehola said:
			
		

> No, one more thing: You write EEUU for "la union europea."
> Is that an exception, then?



You write EEUU for Estados Unidos and UE for Unión Europea


----------



## Ratona

annettehola said:
			
		

> No, one more thing: You write EEUU for "la union europea."
> Is that an exception, then?


 
It's EEUU = Estados Unidos
Unión Europea = UE

I write PCs and FAQs too, in case it's still of any value.


----------



## annettehola

Thanks for the correction. 

And now I bid you all farewell for a week. I am now off for....Denmark on holiday!!!

See you all!!

Kiss,

Annette


----------



## hale

Masood said:
			
		

> Hi Annette:
> I definitely write *PCs*. The use of the *'s* (though very common) is incorrect.
> Masood.



Saludos a todos ~

De hecho, PS's es correcto.  Es la forma plural.
In fact, PC's is correct.  It is the plural form.

Es contrario a lo que algunas personas piensan, seguro.
It is contrary to what some people think, for sure.

Normalmente usamos el ap*o*strofe para indicar la forma posesiva.
Normally we use the apostrophe to indicate the possessive form.

Pero cuando las letras son may*u*sculas, la forma plural requiere el ap*o*strofe.  Esto es la diferencia.
But when the letters are capital letters, the plural form requires the apostrohe.  That is the difference.

"TV's" "DVD's" "CD's" "ABC's" son formas plurales = are plural forms.

Gracias por la oportunidad de participar.
Thanks for the opportunity to particpate.

(Todavia no puede insertar el acento escrito.)
(I still cannot insert the written accent.)

Paz&Amor&FelizNavidadParaTodos ~
Peace&Love&MerryChristmasToAll ~

~ Alan Hale


----------



## JazzByChas

I tend to agree with the consensus that it is "PCs"


----------



## timpeac

At school we were taught that 's was an acceptable plural for abbreviations. I suppose in computer typing PCs or TVs is quite clear but in writing for clarity's sake it would not be so obvious (eg not another abbreviation such as PCS).

I think both are commonly written, and from a prescriptive "which is acceptable" point of view both are OK.


----------



## hale

Saludos a todos ~
Greetings to all ~

Yo estoy de acuerdo que ambas formas son muy comunes.
I agree that both forms are very common.

Es un ejemplo de que los idiomas cambian constantemente.
It is an example of how languages change constantly.

Desde que me d*i *cuenta de que "CD's" (for example) es correcto, no me he gustado esta regla.  "CDs" parece bein.
Since I found out that "CD's" (for example) is correct, I have not liked this rule.  "CDs" looks fine.

La regal debe ser cambiada.
The rule should be changed.

Entonces, vamos a establecer ahora que ambas formas son correctas.
So, let's establish now that both forms are correct.

Si alguien no le gusta esta idea, hay que decirlo ahora.
If someone doesn't like this idea, you must say so now.

Por mi parte, ok*e*i, cosa hecha.
For my part, okay, it's done.

*!*Ya! = That's it!

Best regards = Atentemente,
Alan Hale


----------



## hale

annettehola said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I need to know how you'd WRITE abbreviations in the plural.
> 
> We are having a discussion about it in my company, and I say:
> 
> The plural of PC is PCs.
> 
> It is not PCS nor is it PC's. Because: PCS is another abbreviation altogether and PC's is the possessive form.
> 
> I say: I have a TV. You have 2 TVs.
> 
> What would you say?
> 
> Annette



Hola, Annette ~

Yo busqué en Google y conseguí estos datos en números de referencias:
I looked in Google and found this data in numbers of references:

1. CD's - 17 millones = 17 million
    CDs - 118 millones

2. DVD's - 13 millones
    DVDs - 111 millones

3. PC's - casi 12 millones = almost 12 million
    PCs - 115 millones

4. TV's - casi 10 millones
    TVs - 41 millones

(Claro que hay referencias diferentes incluído.)
(Of course there are different references included.)

Pero, aunque en las escuelas de EEUU aprendimos pluralizar las letras mayúsculas por usar el apóstrofe, ahora parece que nosotros los viejos (tengo 52 años) estamos en la menoría.

But, even though in the schools in the US we learned to pluralize capital letters by using the apostrophe, now it looks like we old men (I'm 52) are in the minority.

Es facil usar esta técnica y muestra la realidad de la situación.
It is easy to use this technique and it shows the reality of the situation.

Saldudos a todos ~
Greetings to all ~

~ Alan Hale


----------



## belén

I don't think a google search can be reliable source, having in mind that:

CDS will include anything with those three letters involved, including company names, acronyms, and so on

CD'S will include those cases where 's is used as the possession form.

Cheers,
Belén


----------



## hale

Hola, Belén ~

Tal vez tiene razón, pero yo revisé varias hojas - no solamente las primeras, pero incluso algunas bastante atrás en la fila, y me dieron la fuerte impresión que la vasta mayoría hablaban del sujeto del foro.

Un ejemplo: DVD's y DVDs - Más de ocho veces más referencias al sujeto sin el apóstrofe.  Claro que al principio yo quiería defender lo opuesto, que lo correcto en el inglés es deletrear la forma plural usando apóstrofe.  Pero ahora no puedo.  Los idiomas van cambiando con el tiempo.

De todas formas, muchas gracias por contestarme.  Para mí es sumamente interesante.  No quiero aburrir a nadie, pero te invito hacer la búsqueda en Google.  Yo he usado este sistema mucho averiguando la frecuencia de palabras en español preparando unos libros bilingues y yo creo que tiene mérito.  

A mí me gusta leer su respuesta, especialmente si tienes tiempo de probar el Google para comparar la impresión suya con la mía.

Aprecio mucho su punta de vista.

Best regards,
Alan


----------



## hale

Belén ~

Perdóneme - *punto* de vista.

Cheers,
Al


----------

